# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  [ عيآإدتنا ,,

## بقآيا حنين

*لـآروآحكمـ السلـآمـ وً الرحمـة ,* 





*حفظا ً على تنآسق آلقسمـ .. سنصنع هآهُنآ " عيآدة ,* 




*مُصغرة ~ بخبآرتنآ وَ تجآربنآ نتشآرك فيهآ , ~*  




*\* 


*/* 




*جميعنآ يدور في خلدة , إستفسآر .. أو يبحث عن حل لشيء ٍ مــآ* 




*هُنآ .. دعونآ نتنآول تلكـ الاستفسآرآت ,,* 



*لنجد لهآ حلـاً .. طيباً ,,* 



*همسه = لا تتردد بوضع أي سؤآل , طبي هآهنآ ~* 



*وَ بكل ِ صحة وَ أمل أدعكمـ ,* 




*على أمل اللقآء مجدداً ..*  






*كونوا بـِ خير ؛* 


*أختكمـ ,, بقآيا حنين*

----------

دمعة طفله يتيمه (11-17-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (04-25-2010)

----------


## علي pt

*اللهم صل على محمد  وآل محمد ،،*

*فكرة كانت تدور في رآسي منذ فترة - وبالأمس عادت لي ..*

*زين انكم طرحتوها ،،*
*وبتعاون الجميع ان شاء الله تنجح*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*موضوع رائع* 


*فرصة هنا لتناول الخبرات والاستفسارات* 


*موفقه*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أعجبني الموضوع*
*والفكرة*
*يسلموو بقايا حنين*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## ليلاس

أعجبني طرحك عزيزتي

يعطيك العافية

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
> 
> *فكرة كانت تدور في رآسي منذ فترة - وبالأمس عادت لي ..*
> 
> *زين انكم طرحتوها ،،*
> *وبتعاون الجميع ان شاء الله تنجح*



*اللهمـ صلِ على خير خلقكـ محمد وآله الطآهريـن ..*

*شآكرة وجودكـ أخي ..*

*كن بآلقرب ^^
*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *موضوع رائع* 
> 
> 
> *فرصة هنا لتناول الخبرات والاستفسارات* 
> 
> 
> *موفقه*



 
*الأروعـ توآجدكـ ..*

*لآ خلا ولآعدمـ منكـ عزيزتي ^.^*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *أعجبني الموضوع*
> *والفكرة*
> *يسلموو بقايا حنين*
> 
> *دموعهـ*



 
*يسلمكـ ربي من كل شر ..*

*موفقة :)*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> أعجبني طرحك عزيزتي
> 
> يعطيك العافية



*الله يعآفيكـ غنآتوآ ..*

*كوني ~ بـِ خير >_<*

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكورة على الطرح
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


فكرة مميزة حقاً...
إن شاء الله الجميع يستفيد .....

يعطيك العافية غناتي على جمال التقديم وروعته..
وإن شاء الله لنا عودة :)


سلم منهل عطاءك..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

من إروع الأفكار 

طرح مميز جداً 

دائم عطائكِ الراااائع أُختاه

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

يسعدني إني أكون أول زائرة للعيادة 
زوجي يعاني من تقرحات في الفم أو ما يعرف بـ(الفطريات) وهي عبارة عن حبوب بيضاء أو حمراء ملتهبة 
وهي تسبب له ألم شديد ومزعج
وكان يعالجها بالأدوية ومع الوقت تختفي لكنها تظهر من جديد وبشكل مستمر 
الاستفسار هو : 
هل هناك علاجات طبيعية أو أطعمة معينة ممكن تمنع أو تخفف من ظهور هذه الفطريات ؟

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

:unsure:

----------


## علي pt

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،، 
أختي البسمة الحمراء .. 
اسمحي لي بأن أجيب بقدر ما استطيع 

* التقرحات القلاعية 
* ان أكثر التقرحات شيوعا هو ما يعرف بالتقرحات القلاعية (Recurrent Apthous Ulcers) وهي عبارة عن تقرحات تصيب أغشية الفم المبطنة، حيث تظهر في عدة أماكن في الفم مثل اللثة، الغشاء المبطن للخد، اللسان، سقف الحلق وكذلك الشفتين. ويتراوح عدد التقرحات من واحدة وحتى نحو عشرة موزعة في أجزاء الفم. ويكون شكلها بيضاوي وسطحي وقد يغطيها غشاء ابيض ويحيطها احمرار في الأنسجة المحيطه. 
تصيب التقرحات الفموية المتكررة مايقارب ال 10 الى 12 % من الناس وذلك حسب الاحصائيات المتوفره وقد تصيب أي من الجنسيين بالتساوي وقد تحصل في جميع الأعمار. وأهم مايجب معرفته هو كيفية التشخيص والعلاج. هناك ثلاث أنواع من تلك التقرحات وتختلف باختلاف حجم التقرح وهي كالآتي: 
> التقرحات الفموية الصغيرة (Minor Apthous Ulcer):وهي الأكثر شيوعا وتحدث عادة في الجزء الأمامي من الفم ويتراوح عددها من 3- 6، وهي صغيرة في الحجم وعادة ما تلتئم خلال عدة أيام. > التقرحات الفموية الكبيرة( Major Apthous Ulcer): وهي اقل شيوعا من السابقة ولا يتجاوز عددها عن ثلاثة تقرحات ومدة الشفاء منها أطول من التقرحات الصغيرة. 
> التقرحات الصغيرة جدا (Herpitiform Ulcers): وقد يتراوح عددها من 10- 100 وهي الأقل شيوعا. 

أما بالنسبة إلى الأسباب المؤدية اليها، فأكثرها غير معروف ومحدد. ولكن يعتقد كثير من علماء طب الأسنان بأن الاضطرابات النفسية لها تأثير كبير في حدوثها وكذلك الوراثة أو اختلال الجهاز المناعي لدى المريض أو تناول بعض الأطعمة التي تسبب تهيجا في الأغشية المخاطية للفم أو التي تسبب الجروح أو الأطعمة الساخنة جدا. وقد تصاحب العلاج الكيماوي لمرضى السرطان في الوجه والفكين أو العلاج الإشعاعي. ومن الأسباب أيضا تناول الكحول والتدخين يشراهة. ولا ننسى بعض أمراض واضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي المزمنة وفقر الدم. ولذلك من المهم جدا إجراء الفحص الطبي الدقيق للتأكد من الأسباب المؤدية للتقرحات. وعادة ما يقوم الطبيب بفحص الدم وكذلك أخذ عينة أو مسحة من التقرح لمعرفة إذا كانت هناك أي التهابات فيروسية أو بكتيرية. يتميز هذا النوع من التقرحات بأنه يزول بسرعة مع الوقت وقد يستغرق الشفاء من التقرحات أسبوعا واحدا أو أكثر ويتركز الألم في أول يومين ومن ثم يختفي تدريجيا من غير أن يسبب الندوب. وعادة ما يكون العلاج في فترة الاصابة وقائيا، هدفه التخفيف من الآلام المصاحبة ومنع تهيجها أثناء الأكل والشرب. وينصح في تلك الفترة بتكثيف التنظيف بواسطة الفرشاة والمعجون الذي لا يحتوي على الحبيبات التي قد تؤدي في بعض الأحيان إلى تفاقم وضع التقرحات. وكذلك ينصح باستخدام مضمضة للفم تحتوي على المضاد الحيوي (Chlorhexidiene Mouth Wash) وهنالك أيضا أنواع من المراهم الموضعية التي تحتوي على مادة السترويد (Kenelog in Orabase).ومن الممكن أيضا استخدام المسكنات الموضعية المخدرة (Topical Anesthesia). 



وفي علاج أنصح فيه وأنا استخدمته ولازلت استخدمه بين فترة وأخرى ..
وهو : pyralvex ويفضل ان يبقى فتره على المكان الى ان ينشف حتى ياخذ مفعوله وهو عبارة عن مطهر للفم بداخله فرشاه وتمسح بها مكان الاصابه ولونه بني غامق والعلبة الخارجية لونها أصفر - وسعرها بالصيدلية تقريبا 10 ريال .. 
ويوجد جل Daktarin ممتاز للفطريات أيضا ..

والله الموفق
الأقل/ علي

----------

بقآيا حنين (04-27-2010)

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> مشكورة على الطرح
> الله يعطيك العافية



 
*العفو خيتـو ..*

*يعآفيكـ ربي*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> من إروع الأفكار 
> 
> طرح مميز جداً 
> 
> دائم عطائكِ الراااائع أُختاه



 
*تسلمي أختي ع الأطرآء*

*لآعدمـ :)
*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> يسعدني إني أكون أول زائرة للعيادة
> 
> زوجي يعاني من تقرحات في الفم أو ما يعرف بـ(الفطريات) وهي عبارة عن حبوب بيضاء أو حمراء ملتهبة 
> وهي تسبب له ألم شديد ومزعج
> وكان يعالجها بالأدوية ومع الوقت تختفي لكنها تظهر من جديد وبشكل مستمر
> 
> الاستفسار هو : 
> هل هناك علاجات طبيعية أو أطعمة معينة ممكن تمنع أو تخفف من ظهور هذه الفطريات ؟



 
*عذرآ أخيتي ع التـأخير ..*

*أظن كلآمـ أخوي علي كفي ووفى*

*بس أزيد عليهـ نوع من العلاج الوقائي يتلخص في..*
*استخدام المسكنات الموضعية في حالة الألم والإكثار من شرب الماء و السوائل واستخدام المضمضة المحتوية على المضاد الحيوي* 
*كما وينصح بالابتعاد عن الأطعمة الحامضة و المالحة وأحيانا يتم وصف مضادات الفيروسات التي قد تخفف من شدة الالتهابات*


*لكن .. زيارة طبيب الأسنان لمن لديه أي نوع من تلك التقرحات الفموية ضرورة أساسيه*
* وذلك لتشخيصها التشخيص الصحيح وعلاج أي أمراض مصاحبه يمكن علاجها في مراحلها المبكره*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
> 
> 
> فكرة مميزة حقاً...
> إن شاء الله الجميع يستفيد .....
> 
> يعطيك العافية غناتي على جمال التقديم وروعته..
> وإن شاء الله لنا عودة :)
> 
> ...




*اللهمـ صلِ على خير خلقهـ محمد وآلهـ ,,*

*الأروعـ  توآجدكمـ هنـآ عزيزتي*

*لآحرمت منكـِ :)*

*لـِ روحكـ ~ أصدق التحايا وً الود ..*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

مشكووووورين على الإجابات القيمة  
وإن شاء الله دوم هالعيادة مفتوحة  :amuse:

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*البسمة الحمرآء ؛؛*

*العفو أختي ..* 

*لآعدم من تشريفك ؛؛*

*كوني .. بـِ خير ~*

**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طرح موفق ورائع

تشكري عليه

سؤالي :

اعاني من تشقق الشفه دوما....ليش وش العلاج؟؟

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*يآهلا بيكـ غنآتي عفاف* 
*أسباب تشقق الشفاه وعلاجه* 

*العادات السيئة هي من أول العوامل التي تؤدي إلى الجفاف, وذلك* 
*كلعق الشفاه المتكرر؛ فتبدأ الشقوق بالظهور, وتترافق غالباً بالألم.*  
*كما أن التدخين يساهم في حدوث تشققات الشفاه,* 
*ويؤدي إلى ظهور طبقة بنية اللون وجافة على الشفاه,*
*لهذا عليك بالابتعاد عن هذه العادات السيئة لتتجنب جفاف شفتيك.*
*وقد يؤدي استخدام مستحضرات التجميل غير الجيدة إلى الالتهاب,*
*وعليك في هذه الحالة باللجوء إلى الكريمات التي تحتوي على الكورتيزون لعلاج هذه المشكلة,*
*وبنفس الوقت الابتعاد عن استخدام المستحضرات غير المضمونة.*
*والتعرض المتكرر للهواء الجاف, وأشعة الشمس, هما إحدى أسباب جفاف الشفاه وتشققهما*
*فـ يجب أن تستخدمي المطريات باستمرار,*
*وعليك بالابتعاد عن التعرض للهواء والشمس لمدة طويلة،* 

*ولا تنسي أن تكثري من شرب الماء وتناول الخضروات الطازجة والفواكه،*
*فهي غنية بالألياف وتمنح الشفاة ملمسا رطبا وتقضي على التشققات والمشاكل التي تتعرض لها الشفاه.*

----------


## علي pt

*دعوة مني لتفعيل هذه الزاوية (العيادة)
بطرح موضوع معين ويتم التناقش فيه علميا ،،

نبدأ مثلا : بشلل الوجه - ونحدد اله 3أيام/ أو اسبوع بالكثير

يعني أحد يحط الأسباب وواحد العلاج وواحد التشخيص وواحد نبذة عامة ........... إلخ
وأي أحد عنده سؤال/مناقشة/ مداخلة يحطها وغيره يجاوب

وأتمنى أن أملك الوقت للمشاركو معكم - 

التفاعل مع الفكرة الجديدة - أمنية أتمناها

وفق الله الجميع للعلم والعمل الصالح
أخوكم/الأقل: علي*

----------

بقآيا حنين (05-16-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (05-18-2010)

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*الغالي علي* *؛؛

**ياهلا بيك خيوو ..*

*الفكرة جدا رائعة ..*

*لكن المشكلة .. تفاعل الأعضاء بمنتدى الصحة قليل*

*وتواجدي أقل *_**

*بس بمآ أنك طرحتها فراح نبدأ فيها ..*

*وبحآول قدر الأمكان التواجد*

*يعطيك ربي ألف عافية*

*موفق لكل خير ..*

**

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*بداية بنطرحـ مرض* 
*بكل مرض سنتناول عدة نقاط أهمها ..*

1. نبذة أو مقدمة عن المرض.
2. الأسباب.
3. العلامات والأعراض.
4. كيف يشخص المرض.
5. المضاعفات.
6. العلاج والعناية الضرورية
وإي نقطة أخرى ستضاف ع حسب المرض

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*سـ،نبدأ بـ التكلم عن ..*



*شلل الوجه أو مآيسمى بـ (مرض العصب السابعـ)*


هذا الشلل هو عبارة عن ضعف مفاجئ للعضلات التي تتحكم في ملامح التعبير بالوجه. 

وهذه المشكلة تحدث غالباً في أحد جانبي الوجه نتيجة اصابة العصب السابع Facial never  بمرض غامض قد يكون نتيجة التهاب فيروسي(كائنات دقيقة لاترى بالعين تسبب الأمراض) وقد يكون نتيجة أسباب محيطة بالعصب أدت إلى انضغاطه أو تلفه كنزيف أو تورم أو التهاب حول مجرى العصب الذي يمتد من الدماغ وحول الأذن ثم إلى العضلات المحيطة بالعين والفم ممايجعل العضلات التي فقدت التغذية العصبية غير قادرة على أداء وظيفتها وبالتالي لايستطيع المصاب اغلاق عينه أو فمه في الجهة المتأثرة بالشلل. فيبدو نصف الوجه مرتخياً وذابلاً..  

يمكن أن يحدث هذا الشلل في أي عمر ولكنه يحدث أكثر في النساء وفي أثناء الحمل بالذات وكذلك عند مرضى السكري وبعد اصابة حادة بالزكام أو البرد وعند الذين يعانون من ضعف المناعة في الجسم.

*أول من وصف هذا المرض هو جراح اسكتلندي قبل 200 سنة إسمه تشارلس بيل ولذلك يسمى هذا المرض(شلل بيل) . Bells Palsy* 


*العلامات والأعراض: 
*
1- ضعف أو شلل مفاجئ في جانب واحد من جانبي الوجه يصعب بعدها 

على المصاب اغلاق العين أو التبسم. 
2- ارتخاء الوجه والصعوبة في أداء التعابير في الوجه. 

3- تجهم الوجه والشعور أن الوجه مشدود إلى جهة واحدة. 

4- ألم حول الأذن من الأمام أو الخلف في الجهة المصابة. 

5- الأصوات قد تسمع بشكل أعلى في الجانب المصاب. 

6- الصداع. 


7- فقدان حاسة التذوق في الطرف الأمامي من اللسان. 

8- تغير كمية الدموع واللعاب التي يفرزها الجسم. 

تتراوح شدة المشكلة من ضعف بسيط إلى شلل كامل في أحد الجانبين ولكن العادة أن يحدث ذلك بشكل مفاجيء وتتضح الصورة خلال ساعات إلى يوم أو يومين وغالباً يستيقظ الشخص من نومه ليفاجأ بالمشكلة أمامه وقد يسبق الشلل أحياناً بيوم أو يومين ألم حول الأذن وكلما تسارعت شدة الإصابة كان الضعف في العضلات أكثر.


* إللي بعدي يطرحـ لنا الأسباب ,, والعلاجـ* 
وإللي بعدهـ يآخذ نقطة أخرى يتكلم عنها .. وهكذا

إللي عنده أي سؤال أو أستفسار لآ يتررد بطرحه


أتمنى التفاعل من الجميع

ودمتم سآلميــن *^.^*

----------

دمعة على السطور (05-18-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

ماشاء الله ..برأيي أن فكرة الأخ علي ستكون لها دور في إثارة روح الحماس هنا بشكل أكبر...

يعطيك العافية أخوي وعساك ع القوة إن شاء الله ...

غاليتي بقايا ...

سلم جهدك على هذا المُنطلق والتدرج المدروس..

وسلم العطاء والمعلومات القيّمة ...





إليكم أسباب شلل الوجه وكيفية العلاج :




*الأسباب*


أسبابه غير معروفة بالتحديد، لذا نلخص هذه الأسباب التي لها دور في حدوث الإصابة للعصب السابع: ـ العدوى والالتهابات الفيروسية المباشرة للعصب السابع.ـ الإمراض الفيروسية مثل النكاف والحصبة الألمانية.ـ إصابات البرد (التعرض للتيار الهوائي البارد).ـ إصابة العصب مباشرة كالحوادث أو العمليات الجراحية.ـ الإصابات الوعائية والدماغية مثل السكتة الدماغية.ـ الضغط المباشر على العصب بسبب ورم أو عظم.ـ مرض السكري.ـ الثلث الأخير من الحمل.ـ الوراثة.


*العلاج*


*العلاج:* 
يعتمد العلاج على التشخيص الصحيح والسريع والعلاج المناسب وإحالة المريض إلى أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي. كما ان الحالة النفسية لها دور في التحسن. لذا نطمئن المريض بان اغلب الحالات(70%-80%) تتشافى بإذن الله تعالى خلال بضعة أسابيع من العلاج والمتابعة.
ويمكن أن نقسم العلاج التأهيلي إلى: 
الإجراءات الوقائية بعد الإصابة، العلاج بالأدوية، العلاج الطبيعي و العلاج الجراحي. 
*الإجراءات الوقائية بعد الإصابة :* 
لعصب الوجهي يؤثر على قابلية الأجفان على الغمز لذا فمن المهم حماية العين، وتعتبر القطرات والضمادات العينية من الوسائل المفيدة لإبقاء العين رطبة و محمية حتى يتمكن المريض من إغلاق عينيه بشكل كامل وطبيعي. ينصح باتخاذ بعض الإجراءات الوقائية بعد الاصابة مثل استعمال الدموع الاصطناعية لمنع جفاف قرنية العين وبالتالي حمايتها من التقرح واستعمال مرهم ليلاً أو استعمال جهاز الرطوبة بالغرفة للحفاظ على القرنية ليلا رطبة. لبس رقعة أو تغطية العين واستعمال النظارات الشسمية ،الابتعاد عن ضوء الشمس والتلفاز ، مضغ العلكة باستمرار لتنشيط العضلات والأعصاب. 
*العلاج بالأدوية:* 
حيث تشمل المعالجة الدوائية الكورتيزون (خلال 24 ساعة أو بداية ظهور الأعراض) ومضادات الفيروسات واستعمال الباراسيتامول مثل البانادول، و أحيانا يتم حقن الجفن العلوي لحماية العين و تقليل الشد العضلي فيه. 
*العلاج الطبيعي:* 
يلعب العلاج الطبيعي دورا في العلاج والتحسن السريع حيث يخضع المريض إلى جلسات علاجية تشمل: 
ـ إعطاء بعض التمارين لإعادة تأهيل عضلات الوجه ويتم تطبيقها أمام المرآة.

 ـ مساج علاجي لعضلات الوجه والرقبة. 
ـ استعمال الأشعة تحت الحمراء. 
ـ الأشعة أو الموجات القصيرة لتخفيف حدة الألم والالتهابات. 
ـ التنبيه الكهربائي لنقاط محددة على الوجه لإعادة عمل العضلات والأعصاب. 
هدف المعالج هو إحداث توازن المظهر و قوة العضلة بين الجهتين المصابة و السليمة، وليس إعادة الحركة كما كانت عليه قبل الإصابة. 
قد يستمر المريض بالتردد على أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي مدة قد تصل إلى شهر في حالات الإصابة المتوسطة أما الإصابات الحادة فقد تتطلب وقتا وجهدا أكثر.










قراءة مُمتعة ذات فائدة شاهقة اتمناها للجميع....
وهالة من الصحة تحوف الجميع  ..
وكل الرجاء أن يُنزل الله الشفاء على كل مريض بحق الزهراء ومُصيبتها...


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

صراحة .........

الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية على هذا العطاء المتميز

لكم ودّي 

تقبلوا مروري

----------

